
Ask HN: Do you have a printer you'd recommend? - stevekrouse
Printers frustrate me to no end. Either the ink is too expensive, they don&#x27;t connect to all my devices, or they break down. Does anyone recommend a make or model they are happy with?
======
mtmail
You get better recommendations when you add what your requirements are.

